# Before I go effing crazy...



## Raevw (Apr 16, 2012)

What Fram Engine Oil Filter am I to use for my 2003 Jetta GLI VR6 (24v)?! I'm about to punch something...


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

iirc, 2870A....something like that. The Fram TG, the grey one, is a fantastic product. Too bad they don't make a large VW filter.


----------



## Raevw (Apr 16, 2012)

I have the EG. CH9641 to be exact. That's the closest I could get with the stupid automated system.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*german auto parts.com*

you can order the correct part. they're very prompt and reasonable.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd just skip the Fram for the numerous Purolators, or even an STP 3569. PepBoys has their house brand Purolators, the big one, for like $4.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*it's a cartridge filter*



Apexxx said:


> I'd just skip the Fram for the numerous Purolators, or even an STP 3569. PepBoys has their house brand Purolators, the big one, for like $4.


use any brand you're comfortable with, it's not a cannister though as apeshirt says.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Apexxx said:


> I'd just skip the Fram for the numerous Purolators, or even an STP 3569. PepBoys has their house brand Purolators, the big one, for like $4.


Where does this guy come from? Seriously? Can you post a video of you putting an STP 3569 on a 24v VR6 engine? I'd LOVE to see that :laugh:

The correct (OEM) filter is 071 115 562C, or Mann filter HU 719/7x. Or STP 9461. Or Fram CH9461.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok, I'll defer all filter questions to the guys who sleep with them under their pillow.

Last I checked, the filters I mentioned DO fit VAG engines, so It's not ~so~ far afield. If the OP said "cartridge", it would have made it easier. I guess answering two filter threads back-to-back threw me off, plus I actually don't service any VR6s, since I'm more of an Audi junkie.

My apologies to anyone who tried to put a canister filter on a cartridge engine due to my post. lol.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Apexxx said:


> Ok, I'll defer all filter questions to the guys who sleep with them under their pillow.
> 
> Last I checked, the filters I mentioned DO fit VAG engines, so It's not ~so~ far afield. If the OP said "cartridge", it would have made it easier. I guess answering two filter threads back-to-back threw me off, plus I actually don't service any VR6s, since I'm more of an Audi junkie.
> 
> My apologies to anyone who tried to put a canister filter on a cartridge engine due to my post. lol.


Watch out, Audi is using VR6's now too. And they've got canister filters 

There's probably a difference between being an Audi "junkie" and being a Euro service shop. You're forgiven


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Porsche uses VR6 in their Base Cayenne.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Apexxx said:


> Porsche uses VR6 in their Base Cayenne.


Yep. I was thinking Q7, but this too.

Every time someone mentions a base Cayenne, I remember the C&D issue that talked about that particular model a few years back. Then on the very next page was an article entitled "Ford Freestyle: It's Faster than at least one Porsche"


:laugh:


----------

